# Phenom II X4 965BE boxed Lüfter austauschen



## city_cobra (6. November 2010)

*Phenom II X4 965BE boxed Lüfter austauschen*

Hi, ich betreibe einen Phenom II X4 965BE mit dem boxed Lüfter. Dieser ist mir eindeutig zu laut. Ist ja wie ein Düsenjet das Teil 
Würde jetzt gern einen neuen Lüfter kaufen, kann mich nur nicht entscheiden. Viele raten zu dem Mugen 2, der sollte wohl auch in mein Thermaltake Xaser 3 Gehäuse passen, allerdings habe ich ein wenig "Respekt" vor dem Einbau solcher großen Kühler. Die verschiedenen Mechanismen bei den Kühlern zum Einbau haben mich schon mehrfach vor eine Herausforderung gestellt .
Gibt es noch leichter zu verbauende Kühler, die faire Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse haben? Möchte ungern 50€ für einen Kühler ausgeben .

Vielen Dank für die Tipps...

MFG


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. November 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 965BE boxed Lüfter austauschen*

Also vom Preis/leistungsverhältnis ist der Mugen2 so ziemlich das beste was zurzeit am markt ist 
Mit dem machst du nix falsch, ist ein sehr empfehlenswerter Kühler


----------



## mickythebeagle (6. November 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 965BE boxed Lüfter austauschen*

kann meinem Vorschreiber nur zustimmen, nimm den Mugen 2, wobei Du dann aber falls dein Gehäuse auf dem MoBoschlitten keine Aussparung hat, das Mainboard ausbauen musst.
Sonst wäre der Yasya des selben Herstellers noch was, den kannste so einbauen


----------



## amdfreak (6. November 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 965BE boxed Lüfter austauschen*

Genau, den Yasya kann man mit den original-AMD-Hateklammern einbauen, und der ist genauso gut wie der Mugen 2.


----------



## PEG96 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 965BE boxed Lüfter austauschen*

Nur lauter


----------



## Dommerle (6. November 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 965BE boxed Lüfter austauschen*

Ich habe auch eine Frage, und zwar habe ich den gleichen Prozessor und betreibe ihn im Moment auch mit dem Boxed-Kühler. Da mir dieser mittlerweile aber wirklich zu laut ist und ich dann auch übertakten will (4 GHz stable sind mein Ziel), bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Kühler.

Ich habe mich schon einen Weile umgeschaut und habe nun 2 Kühler gefunden, die in Frage kämen.

Zum einen den Noctua NH-D14 und zum anderen den Corsair H70.


Welcher ist der bessere?



Das mit dem Passen in das Case wäre kein Problem, denn den Kühler würde ich sowieso erst auf Weihnachten zusammen mit einem Corsair 600T holen.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. November 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 965BE boxed Lüfter austauschen*

Wichtig ist auch das du darauf achtest wie hoch der Kühler sein darf. Nicht jedes Gehäuse ist schön breit sodass jeder Kühler von der Höhe her reinpasst.


----------



## TRIdimention (6. November 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 965BE boxed Lüfter austauschen*

beim mugen 2 ist es halt das große problem dass du nicht den kühler auf das mainboard bauen kannst, sondern das mainboard auf den kühler (hatten bei einem kumpel schon die erfahrung). wenn das mainboard dann schon im gehäuse sitzt auch wenn hinten am gehäuse eine aussparung ist, befürcht ich dass du dann das ganze gehäuse mit allem drum und dran um den kühler wickeln musst und ihn dann festschrauben.

wenn du nicht übertakten willst dann könntest du den scythe katana 3 (geg. noch einen 92mm silent wing von be quiet dazu bestellen

oder einen alpenföhn brocken (falls du einen lüfter oben im gehäuse hast würde er sinn machen)


----------



## city_cobra (6. November 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 965BE boxed Lüfter austauschen*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Also vom Preis/leistungsverhältnis ist der Mugen2 so ziemlich das beste was zurzeit am markt ist
> Mit dem machst du nix falsch, ist ein sehr empfehlenswerter Kühler


 Wie gesagt, den Mugen2 würde ich nur ungern nehmen, da mir der Einbau zu riskant ist


----------



## timee95 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 965BE boxed Lüfter austauschen*

Wie wärs mit dem Groß Clockner Lässt sich einfach mit den Klammern montieren, kostet nicht viel und leifdert eine soliede leistung.
Für n bisschen mehr Geld giots auch ne Blue edition mit blauem PWM lüfter.


----------



## city_cobra (6. November 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 965BE boxed Lüfter austauschen*



timee95 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem Groß Clockner Lässt sich einfach mit den Klammern montieren, kostet nicht viel und leifdert eine soliede leistung.
> Für n bisschen mehr Geld giots auch ne Blue edition mit blauem PWM lüfter.


 Beim Groß Clockner soll die Spannung auf die CPU aber so enorm stark sein, dass beim Ausbau bei vielen schon die CPU geschrottet wurde 
Ich denke es wird wohl der Scythe Yasya werden.


----------



## Cinnayum (6. November 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 965BE boxed Lüfter austauschen*

Gute Wahl, aber zieh dir Handschuhe an. Der hat mehr scharfe Kanten als meine Oma Falten  .


----------



## wasserstoffkopf (6. November 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 965BE boxed Lüfter austauschen*

eine gute wahl ist auch ein zalman 9700, der hat eine gute kühlleistung und ist ruckzuck eingebaut.... der kühlt meinen i7 mühelos 35°c im leerlauf und unter volllast auf ca. 55°c


----------



## Ampeldruecker (6. November 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 965BE boxed Lüfter austauschen*

nochmal zum Thema MB-Ausbau, ist wirklich super einfach und lohnt sich auch, ich möchte nie wieder meine Kühler mit Push Pins etc befestigen  (naja wie denn auch bei Wakü )


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. November 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 965BE boxed Lüfter austauschen*



city_cobra schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, den Mugen2 würde ich nur ungern nehmen, da mir der Einbau zu riskant ist


was soll denn am einbau riskant sein?


----------



## amdfreak (6. November 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 965BE boxed Lüfter austauschen*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> was soll denn am einbau riskant sein?



Ich kann ihn schon verstehn, ich hab ja auch den Yasya genommen weil man da das MB nicht ausbauen kann ; vom Zalman CNPS9700NT kann ich dir nur abraten, ich hatte den vorher auch auf meinem 965er, und da waren 2500 RPM nicht selten....aber besser als der Boxed Kühler ist er auf jeden Fall


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. November 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 965BE boxed Lüfter austauschen*

mein gott, dann bau ich zur not halt das Mainboard schnell aus. Also wenns daran liegt... 
Das macht man ja nicht alle tage, das macht man einmal und dann ist ruhe (im wahrsten sinne ) 
Und schwierig ist was anderes als ein MB-ausbau, mal davon abgesehen dass man bei wenigen kühlern drum rum kommt


----------



## wasserstoffkopf (6. November 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 965BE boxed Lüfter austauschen*

der zalman 9700 hat doch auch eine lüftersteuerung dabei, da kann man ihn einfach manuell regeln, sodass man ihn nicht mehr hört.... für mich ist das mit der beste kühler überhaupt
oder dann noch den coolermaster Z600, den es nicht mehr gibt, der hat auch sehr gut passiv leistung


----------



## Ampeldruecker (6. November 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 965BE boxed Lüfter austauschen*

Es gibt auch bessere Kühler als den Zalman, bei dem man auch noch den Lüfter tauschen kann


----------



## city_cobra (6. November 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 965BE boxed Lüfter austauschen*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> mein gott, dann bau ich zur not halt das Mainboard schnell aus. Also wenns daran liegt...
> Das macht man ja nicht alle tage, das macht man einmal und dann ist ruhe (im wahrsten sinne )
> Und schwierig ist was anderes als ein MB-ausbau, mal davon abgesehen dass man bei wenigen kühlern drum rum kommt


 Auch wenn ich schon viele PC's zusammenschrauben musste, Jobbedingt.. aber ich bin lieber ehrlich und stehe dazu, dass ich allgemein Probleme habe, bei vielen Lüfterinstallationen, also nur im Bezug auf CPU-Lüfter/Kühler... Früher war das alles noch ganz easy und da haben auch die boxed noch gute Arbeit geleistet und das ruhig... Heute sieht es leider anders aus... Mainboard ausbauen etc. ist ja nicht mein Problem, ich freunde mich einfach nicht sehr schwer damit an, wegen einem Kühler das Mainboard ausbauen zu müssen und so ein "schweres, fettes Ding" darauf zu installieren... Aber einen Kühler, der eine Leistung hat wie der Mugen2 und dazu noch leicht zu installieren ist und nicht zu teuer ist, den gibt es leider nicht 
Daher tue ich mich auch schwer, eine Entscheidung zu fällen -.-


----------



## Schefixxx (7. November 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 965BE boxed Lüfter austauschen*

Ich hatte bisher schon 2 mal ne schlechte erfahrung gehabt mit dem riesen Brocken Großglockner.
Immer hat es gehangen an dem oberen spannungswandlerküher oberhalb der CPU und am NB Kühler vom Asus Striker , und Asus Rampage formula , und das sind bestimmt nicht die einzigsten boards wo das teil nicht drauf passt ( Heatpipes kommen an den seiten zu tief und zu weit raus.)

Wenn du keine Modelpackung haben willst, dann entscheide dich für den Mugen 

Grüße


----------



## VVeisserRabe (9. November 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 965BE boxed Lüfter austauschen*

Wenn du das board nicht ausbauen willst und noch die standard amd backplate dran hast kannst den noctua nh-d14 nehmen
Dazu das case auf die seite legen, den boxed runter, den plastikrahmen von der orig. Backplate runter, die noctua abstandshalter drauf, wärmeleitpaste auftragen, kühler an den abstandshaltern montiernen, lüfter auf kühler montieren und am mainboard/lüftersteuerung anschließen
Fertig


----------

